# Online Dating Sight Vetrans: Questions!!



## Laura Zone 5

I have questions.

I see a lot of men say "No Drama".
That seems pretty open ended. 

What *I* think is drama is when the screen door comes off the hinges and you  and moan and go on and on like it's the end of the world, arms flailing, voice elevated like the whole house is falling down cause the back screen if off the hinges.

OR

Spending an extreme amount of time fussing over someone elses business when it effect you and your little to zero.....hand wringing, pacing, non stop talking......

To me THAT is drama.

(1) SO when men say "no drama" is that what they are talking about???

(2) I see a lot of profiles that say "you must have a car / able to drive / job, goals". Is it common that people do NOT have cars, jobs, goals?

(3) How can you tell someone is a "chronic dater"???


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I'm not on any Dating Sites so forgive me for lack of experience.
#1 I would agree. 
#2 yes, they are called Knuckle draggers. 
#3 when they don't make you a priority, and don't hint about commitments.


----------



## Alice Kramden

From what I've read on some of the male oriented websites (Yes, I go there, I want to read and understand them, too) drama is a girl/woman with constant issues going on in her self-centered life, wanting instant responses to her texts, blowing up your phone with dozens or more texts when you don't instantly respond, always whining, wanting to be the center of your attention. One girl demanded the guy give up his trip to go shooting for the entire weekend since her birthday was on one of the days. He tried to compromise with her, she pouted, sulked, gave him the drama, he got fed up and they split. 

Yes, as simple as it sounds, on question #2 they have to ask. Lots of bums and freeloaders out there. On my profile it asked how ambitious you were. I did not understand, or care, what context it was referring to. I no longer work, so I am not job type ambitious. I checked "not ambitious" and hope it doesn't put someone off.

Serial daters. Same old, same old. Score with as many women as possible before they catch on. A "Player."


----------



## FarmboyBill

Id say Alice has about had it right on.


----------



## FarmerJoe

What Alice said!!
Drama can also be ex related as in constant child custody issues, all consuming issues with family, parents, children....

I may be wrong but I feel most post asking for the opposite of what was wrong in their last relationship. "You must be honest and faithful" cuz my last was a lying cheater, for example. You can almost figure out exactly what happened before ever sending a message.


----------



## FarmboyBill

AND previous X Spouses.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

So I have been pokin' my nose around FO / POF......just to read.
Not ready to get in the pond yet.....but want to see what kinda fish are swimming around.

I have noticed that A LOT (an overwhelming majority) of men's profiles, (45-55) say:

Must be affectionate
"Loves long wet kisses"
Loves to cuddle
No games
No drama
Loves to laugh
Must be fun
I'm new to this

I have also noticed on FO, A LOT of male profiles say "wana be farmer" or "looking to move out into the country" WHICH IS FINE......but I thought FO was 'mainly' for folks who at the very least were gardeners, small animals, lived a more 'home steady' type lifestyle? Maybe that's my own misunderstanding?

Trust me when I say, I can talk to ANYONE.
I'm a bartender for heaven's sake.
But this online thing is so bizzare to me.......


----------



## newfieannie

that's the way FO started out but it's a far cry from that anymore. no different from POF and the rest of them in fact same people are on all the sites last time I looked. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yeah. 90% of the women on FO live in towns or cities like Kansas City. They'll say farmgal, and when I open the profile, ital. say something like, Well, Im not really a farm gal, but I like the country and would like to move there, bla bla bla. I imagine theres much more women living in town than men.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I went home with a Bartender once, ended up being married for 7 years. Of course I was younger and better looking back then.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I took a 16yr old hooker working the UP train crews in St Joseph Mo to my home in Kansas. Ended up being married to her for 14yrs, and having 2 fantastic kids out of the deal


----------



## oneraddad

Oh boy...


----------



## newfieannie

my god Bill! I hope the children aren't reading unless they already know. but what do I know. I'm probably too old fashioned in some respects. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

That's it bill, you have a way with hookers.


----------



## oneraddad

It's never a good idea to talk down your children's other parent.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Kids have known for A LONG time. Ones 41 the others 42


----------



## FarmboyBill

Wolf. ONLY hooker I have ever known. I didn't know that till later. She was in Junior Achievement in HS. Kids had set up tiny booths. Boys in suits, and girls in business dresses. They were selling things they had made. X was selling a pen holder. It was screwed into a line insulator. She was wearing a long loosely knitted brown vest, and blue hot pants. I forget what she had for a top. go go boots. LONG hair. 135lbs. 6ft tall. I would go to the mall on Sats to girl watch. Old men, my age now would also go out there to spend the day, likely for the same reason. She had NO trouble selling pen insulators to them. I bought one too. She finally came over behind me with a girl she knew while I was reading a book. She reached over my shoulder, into my shirt pocket and got my car keys. She had them out before I could stop her, not knowing it was gonna happen. I turned around to see who had taken them. She looked at them and said, O, a Volkswagen. What color, and wheres it parked. I said that Volkswagen don't go anywhere I don't go. She said that's what I intended. The other girl said, you don't know him do you. She said, no, but I intend to find out. The other girl left, and we headed out to my car. DIDNT DO A THING TO HER. That time. Had a brotherly chat, while setting in the car at a favorite park, telling her that what she was doing was wrong, bla, bla, bla, and took her back. A couple hours later, I rethought the whole situation, and went back, but they was all gone.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Well forget about all this online dating stuff.Grab a book and head to the Mall,or the local Red Light District, lightning just might strike twice.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Good way to get killed or robed in the RLD. Too many city girls/women just like she was in malls.


----------



## rkintn

FarmboyBill said:


> Wolf. ONLY hooker I have ever known. I didn't know that till later. She was in Junior Achievement in HS. Kids had set up tiny booths. Boys in suits, and girls in business dresses. They were selling things they had made. X was selling a pen holder. It was screwed into a line insulator. She was wearing a long loosely knitted brown vest, and blue hot pants. I forget what she had for a top. go go boots. LONG hair. 135lbs. 6ft tall. I would go to the mall on Sats to girl watch. Old men, my age now would also go out there to spend the day, likely for the same reason. She had NO trouble selling pen insulators to them. I bought one too. She finally came over behind me with a girl she knew while I was reading a book. She reached over my shoulder, into my shirt pocket and got my car keys. She had them out before I could stop her, not knowing it was gonna happen. I turned around to see who had taken them. She looked at them and said, O, a Volkswagen. What color, and wheres it parked. I said that Volkswagen don't go anywhere I don't go. She said that's what I intended. The other girl said, you don't know him do you. She said, no, but I intend to find out. The other girl left, and we headed out to my car. DIDNT DO A THING TO HER. That time. Had a brotherly chat, while setting in the car at a favorite park, telling her that what she was doing was wrong, bla, bla, bla, and took her back. A couple hours later, I rethought the whole situation, and went back, but they was all gone.


There's nothing in there that indicates she was a hooker. She may have been forward and a little easy (no judgement) but nothing there says she was selling herself out of that little booth in the mall.


----------



## FarmboyBill

No, she told me that after we were married. I was around 27, then, and she was 16. She was a bold, carefree, independent gal. ESPECIALLY lined up against the girls my age. Her hair was down with no starch compared to gals my age whos hair was either flipped, or in a bee hive and fulla faultless lol. I found out about her from young HS guys that worked with me during the summer. Small town 75M. She was well known by rep, tho nobody ever said they had been with her.
I was late getting to a bowling alley/pool hall one night. I walked in, looking like Fonzie. She was inside the room leaning over a table. We had been dating for awhile by then. I grabbed a cue and goosed her with it. Other guys saw what I did, and waited for what would happen. She straightened up, backed up a little and said, Either that's a pool cue, or a real man just walked in.
After we were married, I usta win doubtful pool games when shed line herself up with the pocket the guy was trying to make and bend over like she was studying the shot. lol.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

FarmboyBill said:


> . I was around 27, then, and she was 16.


Wow....Was that a Felony back then?


----------



## oneraddad

She looked 17


----------



## FarmboyBill

not a bad a no no as taking her from St Joseph Mo to Kansas.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

You were quite the Stud back then.


----------



## FarmboyBill

She got preg by some kid who booked to KC. He mom wanted her to get an abortion, and those were RARE at that time. She wanted her DD to be able to take collage which she could have done. I said id stay with her, so she had my DD who I adopted at birth. We kept it a secret that she was adopted till, her mom was running me down after the divorce. I told her that she wouldn't be here if her mom had listened to her grandmom. She thinks im the greatest thing since buggy whips lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I was, back then. nobody ever bucked me. I couldn't fight my way outa paper bag, till we moved to Okla and I got into SCA. By that time Happy Days was old hat.


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## Nsoitgoes

Does it not occur to you that some things should remain private and silently in the past? Even if only out of common courtesy.


----------



## FarmboyBill

nope.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Well that went downhill quick!


----------



## whiterock

Back to the OP. I am not really on dating sites, although my son put me on one 10 years ago. To me drama is mostly with the ex and the children. I dated a gal for 5 years. Always on her exes. Home schooled son was a good kid. The daughter with the first husband was grown, but a constant source of drama. 4 years in to our relationship the daughter commited suicide, then the mom went to head doc and therapist which made things worse. She was always high maintaince but when she started demanding that I put my kids out of my life and devote myself totally to her I told her goodbye.

A friend of mine(best friends widow) is so wrapped in the kids and grandkids it is DRAMA. She provides a house for daughter and her kids (next door),cooks for them, gets the kids up in the morning and off to school, deals with thier entitlement issues, and then complains about the behavior. I keep telling her to back off, but I think she enjoys the misery.

None of that is appealing to me in any sense of the word.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I can see why not lol


----------



## Huckleberrie

(1) SO when men say "no drama" is that what they are talking about???

*Red Flag. They want drama or cause it. I love when one told me that women were "chasing" him around town and he didn't know why. Umm, maybe because he was feeding them all the same line of bull. You have to wonder why a guy always ends up in drama filled relationships...because he is looking for it.
*

(2) I see a lot of profiles that say "you must have a car / able to drive / job, goals". Is it common that people do NOT have cars, jobs, goals?

*Yes. I lost count of the number of men who lied about themselves (In their minds they told the truth). They didn't have steady income, they were in a ton of debt (mostly divorced fathers, potheads, and pill poppers), and either had no car or one that barely was running. One guy only owned a bike and didn't tell me until our first date. *

(3) How can you tell someone is a "chronic dater"???

*They are online. If they are talking to you, then they are talking to other women. Online is a player's paradise. They can say whatever they want and have absolutely no accountability for their actions because you don't live in the same town. The internet allows them to juggle people on and offline because the women don't know about each other. The only "truth" you are getting is what he is telling you. Over time, he slips up and everything comes out or at least enough.*

*The funny thing is all of these men want and think they deserve 10s but are unwilling to accept that they have any flaws because there are so many women that put up with their bs in order to have a man.*


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

This place is the only social media I do, I've worked at the same place going on 14 years. I have a dependable F250 4x4. Have less than 5000 in debt. Have average looks, slow to anger, good sense of humor, don't chase after women, don't drink or take drugs. No one is knocking down my door, so I guess I'm a loser, or I don't advertise enough.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No....not a loser.
You just KNOW your worth, and are unwilling to compromise (read: lower your standards)
You sir, are a smart man!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I don't know about being smart. But thanks just the same.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Yeah, I've noticed the same guys are online every day, all day. They must not have a life, other than PoF. Maybe they get dates, who knows? Their descriptions of themselves make them sound so wonderful and perfect, so what are they doing divorced and hanging around on the internet? Some, especially the younger ones, are there for hook ups, and that only. The females, too. I hate to admit my being so naive, but I have received an education the past few days of looking around on there. Dear Lord, peoples morals are so low, there is nothing they won't show, say, or do. Probably why I am not getting responses, I'm not cut out for that sort of thing. I'll let the profile stay up a little longer, then remove it.


----------



## tamarackreg

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> This place is the only social media I do, I've worked at the same place going on 14 years. I have a dependable F250 4x4. Have less than 5000 in debt. Have average looks, slow to anger, good sense of humor, don't chase after women, don't drink or take drugs. No one is knocking down my door, so I guess I'm a loser, or I don't advertise enough.


LOL Wolf, that is so close to my "profile" it's not funny. 

Same results too!

Oh well, happy and lovin life ain't a bad way to roll.


----------



## thericeguy

1) When you come home and casually mention it was a rough day and have to listen to a 3 hour speach about how you "always" complain, complete with examples from when you were 5 years old, and ending somewhere near how your dog stinks, you have found drama, and it gets old fast. 

2) About the female:

Education: GED
Job: unemployed
Children: 4 by 3 men

Minimum qualifications for her man:

Education: phD
Income: $250,000 and up
Everything else: see income - blank

Yes, there are craptons of women gold digging on dating sites. They have nothing going for them, but think they deserve a Prince. Also likely to be a member of 1. 

3) If date #1 is listening to your date talk about 6 dates with 6 people, they are a professional dater.

Edit: what this means is that if you are a saneLOL woman who can act reasonable and have expectations somewhere south of Bill Gates, can carry on a conversation for five minutes that does not involve your ex-lover or why the person your speaking to sucks, you should be able to capture a well mannered respectable man. Doesnt matter though. You will bypass him to lay the biker facing a life sentence or the tweenie. Shrug.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Sounds like the voice of experience. Glad it was you, and not me, regardless of how you may have benifitted from it lol


----------



## bjba

I tried the online matchmakers, found them filled with posers. I really did not need the BS and went back to the old fashioned method of meeting people in my environment and never lacked for the companionship of the opposite gender.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Somewhere along the line I feel we have in part, lost the idea of how to be a human being.
Critical thought,empathy,responsibility,doing for others without conditions or strings attached and the ability to know what our own reality is,compared to what the media shows us it should be. But then again, what do I know?


----------



## oneraddad

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> know what our own reality is,compared to what the media shows us it should be.



BINGO !!!

If we were more concerned with what is going on out our own window instead of all the hot button topics the media spouts off life would be a lot less complicated.


----------



## nehimama

I once ran across a profile on a dating site. The fellow was incredible! His list of "musts" included such as - must have credit rating of 750 or better, no credit card debts, car newer than 6 years old, NO GREEN CARDS. 

HE had a pic that was TWENTY FIVE YEARS OLD! I msged him and asked if he could meet his own criteria, and since he listed his weight as "a few extra pounds", I asked him to clarify that. Was "a few extra" 10 pounds or 100 pounds? He msged back that it was obvious we weren't a match, then blocked me. LOL! :hammer:


----------



## thericeguy

I can understand looking for people in your same game. If you are childless, have disposable income, and wanting to finally start those worldwide trips to experience places and cultures you have always wanted, you might not be interested in a partner caring for preschool children, or a partner who doesn't know what a passport is, much less have one. I get all that. 

But it seems to me that dating sites in general create a mindset where you are "shopping". Nope, wrong hairdo. Nope, round face. Nope, wrong job. Nope, checked the wrong box at dream vacation. It sets up a mental environment where you are on a job interview and using an absolutely horrible medium with which to communicate. 

In stead of CULL CULL CULL, why not extend a non-threatening invitation to the first 5 profiles you see. Stop shopping and start meeting. 

That nerdy guy in glasses might be the most sincere person you have ever met. That extra tall woman might be the neatest woman ever. If not, you lost 45 minutes of your time and now have a funny family story to tell.


----------



## FarmboyBill

A question? Have you followed your own advice, as good as it SOUNDS. Im sorry, but I doubt if many women are going to try out a guy they just don't feel it with. Im not either.
As to having a pic 25yrs old Nehi, Ive seen women post pics that were 50/60yrs old, B&W as them when they were in the early stages of gs.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

thericeguy said:


> I can understand looking for people in your same game. If you are childless, have disposable income, and wanting to finally start those worldwide trips to experience places and cultures you have always wanted, you might not be interested in a partner caring for preschool children, or a partner who doesn't know what a passport is, much less have one. I get all that.
> 
> *But it seems to me that dating sites in general create a mindset where you are "shopping"*. Nope, wrong hairdo. Nope, round face. Nope, wrong job. Nope, checked the wrong box at dream vacation. It sets up a mental environment where you are on a job interview and using an absolutely horrible medium with which to communicate.
> 
> In stead of CULL CULL CULL, why not extend a non-threatening invitation to the first 5 profiles you see. Stop shopping and start meeting.
> 
> That nerdy guy in glasses might be the most sincere person you have ever met. That extra tall woman might be the neatest woman ever. If not, you lost 45 minutes of your time and now have a funny family story to tell.


I deleted my profile for this very reason......
It was very "grocery store".
You walk up to a produce stand, squeeze this fruit, smell that veggie, check it out before you buy it; handle 10 bell peppers before you take it home only to find out it's totally rotten on the inside, but the one that had one tiny blemish, was otherwise perfect.

I am gonna just be social. 
Volunteer, go out w/ my gf where the people are; dinner, dancing, etc.
Go to some events.
Do community events!

I am done w/ the bs online.
IRL is the way to go for me!!


----------



## thericeguy

I did. Our 1st anniversary is 7 days away. She was a city girl, a nurse, mother of three. We moved last year to our new home on twenty acres. Two nights ago she stood beside me at 1am watching piglets born. Our garage currently has 65 chicks brooding in it. We pick dewberries every evening. She checks on the garden more than I do. Washing eggs in the kitchen sink is a daily event. Mud and hay straw frequent the floor. 

She thanks me constantly for opening her eyes to new possibilities. You do not have to call that 3/2/2 ranch which is 13.4 miles from your work where you raise 2.3 children on a $47,973 annual budget The American Dream. 

She is right beside me in everything I do, be it building a composter out used wood and an old barrel, or holding the flashlight in a rainstorm while I place a 1 minute old piglet in position to nurse. 

Had I not done exactly as I suggested, we never would have met. I would have denied myself of every story I just told you. I would probably still be alone, thinking about that perfect profile that is just around the corner.


----------



## thericeguy

FBB, when you are looking at a profile and it contains one or more photos along with some answers to form questions, what exactly are you "feeling" when you "feel it"? Must be 8th grade lust same as when you snuck off with dad's adult magazine to read the articles, because there is absolutely nothing to "feel" on a profile.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I truly envy you your luck with city girls. I had 3, and so, I guess it must be me, but theres no sense in trying another.

When I look at pics. I look for at least shoulder length hair. full set of teeth, if shown, whether face is heavy, since usually that's about all I see, THO one gal who wrote me the other night was so big 1/2 of her was behind her late teen boy.
IF I see anything to do with ranching, that's a turn off. IF shes holding her kids/grandkids, that's a no no, as I know she will want to be near them near constantly, and I hate driving. IF she don't show a pic, or shows a pic of her pet, that's a no go. If she talks about riding horses, motorcycles, goats, that's a no go.

Theres probably a few others, but that's the gist.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I don't mind if she says nothing about farming or gardening. BUT since I only open up the ones that say farmgal, Ill E mail her and ask if she cares to talk about her FARM/Gardening/homesteading experiences.


----------



## thericeguy

I dunno if logic works with you Bill, but how has that plan been working for you?

Someone once said something like "only a fool repeats the same thing over and over and expects different results". 

You come across to me, and I could be wrong, as shallow. Too focused on physical attributes as if you are hunting arm candy instead of a partner. I truly am not trying to be insulting. But whatever. If you absolutely have to have a woman meet all those criteria to find happiness, I guess all I can say is good luck to you. 

Personally, I think a woman in love, giving her everything to a man, is just about the most sexy thing in the universe. Teeth or no teeth.


----------



## FarmboyBill

How do you get, using the criteria that I do, that I come off as someone who is looking only at looks? Is it the hair thing? IF it is, That's somewhat shallow on your part, as a judgement,
NOW, IF you said that my criteria seems to exclude women who may make perfect COUNTRY woman, I can not disagree. If you say, My looking expressly for farm type women, who have no interest in ranch type activities, OR in traveling, or in being an easy rider, or being bound up in their kids or grandkids, beyond the norm, again, I cant disagree. People want/need to be close to their offspring. I get that. That's why I moved up here. But, to be or want to be continually bound up to them, is something that Im not looking for in a woman.


----------



## roadless

Who are you and what have you done with FBB?


----------



## thericeguy

FarmboyBill said:


> Im sorry, but I doubt if many women are going to try out a guy they just don't feel it with. Im not either.


I will ask you a second time, which you coveniently ignored, what are you "feeling" when you look at a profile? Can you explain how that differs from when you look at a Playboy centerfold and the associated "interview" it comes with. 

Hmmm, I do not know how to quote more than one thing. I will try to be accurate. 

I check if the face is heavy. 

Half her ass was sticking out from her son

If she has teeth

I know she will want to be with them (look up the difference between know and guess. You have never said HI to her, and KNOW nothing about her)

You married a hooker. That shows priorities. 

Am I being fair Bill? Did you say those things? You have a list a mile long, the vast majority of which revolve around physical appearance and sexuality. That is what shallow means. Women are not your sexual object, well maybe 16 year old hookers are.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

You will never convince Bill his outlook is wrong.. If he didn't get it by now, he won't.He will always be a lost cause. Kind of like a train wreck, you know there are casualties, but don't want to look.


----------



## thericeguy

You are probably right, and I bet his house reeks of a certain smell associated with babysitter movies. But I try.


----------



## oneraddad

There's nothing wrong looking at profiles of potential mates and "feeling" you'd like to get with that.


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> There's nothing wrong looking at profiles of potential mates and "feeling" you'd like to get with that.


You are right. Lust is a natural human emotion, male and female. Proof would be the multi billion dollar soft and hardcore porn industry. It has nothing to do with a real relationship. It has nothing to do with anything real at all. 

It could be a picture of someone else, trying to scam you for money. 

The profile could be written by someone else and that profiled person cannot read or write. 

It could be the biggest most absolute lie the universe has ever seen. 

They might be married. 

So long as you admit to yourself that the profile does not mean reality, and when your loin gets excited you remember it is nothing more than a Hollywood movie, it is quite normal and healthy. 

When you convince yourself those are real emotions and might lead to a real and lasting relationship, I want to be your divorce attorney. 

Online profiles are a modern day Hello in a grocery store. Nothing more. Treat them as such.


----------



## FarmboyBill

OK. I see your point on looks. I just know that no other man, including you has had parimeters that they gauged a disirable prospect, and that I stand, or right at this minute sit alone. your right. I do have certain priorities, so I must be shallow.

I don't get, OR don't recognize FEELINGS, as such. I thought that at the very 
beginning when I read your post, but, as not having any feelings tht I recognized, I laid that aside to get at later, and I forgot. Sorry.

To paraphrase your 3rd from bottom sentence, You have never been in my house, and therefore you cannot know what it smells like.


----------



## thericeguy

Precisely, yet you "know" many things about people you have never met. You react to a fantasy you build up in your mind based on a picture and interview. Do you not see you are passing up potentially wonderful women for a fantasy?


----------



## FarmboyBill

You say you bet you know what my house smells like, and you've never been there.

As to passing up potential wom,en. There are hundreds on FO, that they send me saying they like me/ IF I went through EACH one, I wouldn't get anywhere near what Im looking for. Kinda like weeding a pasture next to a garden. IF you pick the garden, youl have less weeds becaue you prepared the ground beforehand.

Ive picked my parimeters, and am weeding through them.


----------



## thericeguy

I see you swapped from needing to "feel it" to having no feelings when I pointed out those profiles relate to reality in the same way a centerfold relates to reality. Which is it?


----------



## thericeguy

Regardless, you have your notions. I will stop speaking as this will go nowhere. Cull cull Bill. Treat them like cattle. Thats going to find you a real winner.


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> You are right. Lust is a natural human emotion, male and female. Proof would be the multi billion dollar soft and hardcore porn industry. It has nothing to do with a real relationship. It has nothing to do with anything real at all.
> 
> It could be a picture of someone else, trying to scam you for money.
> 
> The profile could be written by someone else and that profiled person cannot read or write.
> 
> It could be the biggest most absolute lie the universe has ever seen.
> 
> They might be married.
> 
> So long as you admit to yourself that the profile does not mean reality, and when your loin gets excited you remember it is nothing more than a Hollywood movie, it is quite normal and healthy.
> 
> When you convince yourself those are real emotions and might lead to a real and lasting relationship, I want to be your divorce attorney.
> 
> Online profiles are a modern day Hello in a grocery store. Nothing more. Treat them as such.



I don't look at balut on a menu because it don't appeal to me.


----------



## newfieannie

course you know I had to look up the meaning. imagine! and some people turn up their noses at me eating cod tongues! ~Georgia


----------



## thericeguy

More objectification of women. 

They are food. They are breasts. They are weight limits. They are a vagina. They are an income. They are a cook. They are a cleaner. They are a ranch hand. They are ....

If you are unable to see how you quantify these women based on your selfish needs, what hope is there? If you manage to catch one of these women who will tolerate such behaviour in you, what have you gained?


----------



## oneraddad

It's hard to take you serious, I'm not sure you aren't some teenage girl in Brazil that likes to garden in clay soil.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

FarmboyBill said:


> As to passing up potential wom,en. There are hundreds on FO, that they send me saying they like me/ IF I went through EACH one, I wouldn't get anywhere near what Im looking for


You really don't get how these sites work, do you? Do you honestly, really, truly believe that these "hundreds of women" actually like you? Or did they just click "maybe" so they could get to the next picture?

Incidentally - on FO I am a "Farmgirlxxxxx", which I had no choice in - though you know perfectly well that I have sheep, goats and chickens, with a small container garden. So much for your logic.

I (personally) don't understand the idea of a shopping list. I find it so limiting. I seem to be in a minority here but I am having a ball. The most of the guys that message me I will never meet, but I still enjoy messaging with them, even if only a few times. Most are actually nice, honest men who are genuinely looking.:shrug:


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> It's hard to take you serious, I'm not sure you aren't some teenage girl in Brazil that likes to garden in clay soil.


And its hard to believe you didnt fight in the Civil War. Women have moved way past your "she is doable" mentality, leaving you single and in their dust.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I hate to tell you N, BUT ITs farmers who have sheep, goats, chickens, and gardens, NOT ranch people. They have horses and beef cows.

Rice, IF you can find where I have tried to explain your world for you, show it to me.
What are you getting by trying to explain e mine?

Has FO offered a bounty on me to find me someone on their dating site before my time runs out and I either quit or go to another site? Whats the deal?

Alotta guys on here are not married. Gals too. Why aren't you helping them? By what your saying im stubborn as a mule. Cut your losses. go with somebody who might profit by your helping them.


----------



## FarmboyBill

AH, word of warning. U don't wanna tangle with dad. Im way tamer than he is.


----------



## thericeguy

FarmboyBill said:


> AH, word of warning. U don't wanna tangle with dad. Im way tamer than he is.


That does not matter. There are zero women out there rooting for a victory for boob size matters. He can scream at me all day long, accuse me of being a transgender homosexual from Romania in an attempt to "win". He will still be out of touch with modern civilized society, thinking women are like a menu item at a restaurant.


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> And its hard to believe you didnt fight in the Civil War. Women have moved way past your "she is doable" mentality, leaving you single and in their dust.



Don't try and flatter me, you're not my type. I'm not interested in dating so I've never made a profile and don't belong to a dating site. 
But, if that day comes, I'm gonna start with women I'm attracted to.


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> That does not matter. There are zero women out there rooting for a victory for boob size matters. He can scream at me all day long, accuse me of being a transgender homosexual from Romania in an attempt to "win". He will still be out of touch with modern civilized society, thinking women are like a menu item at a restaurant.


Nowhere have I said what it is that would attract me to a women, just that I find her attractive. Boob size is not something that matters to me.

Do you find transgender homosexuals appalling ?


----------



## FarmboyBill

Jay, Don't U think were starting to head S on this??


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> Nowhere have I said what it is that would attract me to a women, just that I find her attractive. Boob size is not something that matters to me.
> 
> Do you find transgender homosexuals appalling ?


You seem to rely on insults a lot. I will leave you to defend Bill, in all his NO FATTIES glory, because that is precisely what you are foing, even though you do it poorly. Using insults in a debate is for politicians and wesk minded insecure people. Good day from Brazil.


----------



## thericeguy

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBirf4BWew[/ame]


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> You seem to rely on insults a lot. I will leave you to defend Bill, in all his NO FATTIES glory, because that is precisely what you are foing, even though you do it poorly. Using insults in a debate is for politicians and wesk minded insecure people. Good day from Brazil.


You've been insulting in most of your posts in every forum on this board, seems you only like dishing it out. 

Everybody knows what they like, I'm no different.


----------



## oneraddad

Transgender Homosexuals...

Stand by your man...

Do you really think insinuating someone is gay is an insult ?

Are you scared of gay people ?


----------



## Raeven

I woke up this morning in the midst of a most pleasant dream wherein I was canoodling with fat Russell Crowe. I didn't mind that he was fat. In fact, it was so enjoyable I went back to sleep so I could indulge in the dream a little longer. "Just relax, darling. And don't talk."


----------



## oneraddad

Remember when I mentioned Brad Pit and none of the women here found him attractive ?

Like I said, everybody knows what they like.


----------



## thericeguy

Raeven said:


> I woke up this morning in the midst of a most pleasant dream wherein I was canoodling with fat Russell Crowe. I didn't mind that he was fat. In fact, it was so enjoyable I went back to sleep so I could indulge in the dream a little longer. "Just relax, darling. And don't talk."


You go girl.


----------



## oneraddad

Raeven said:


> I woke up this morning in the midst of a most pleasant dream wherein I was canoodling with fat Russell Crowe. I didn't mind that he was fat. In fact, it was so enjoyable I went back to sleep so I could indulge in the dream a little longer. "Just relax, darling. And don't talk."


If it was a skinny Danny Devito would you have gotten up ?


ETA: Why isn't rice guy calling you names ?


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> Transgender Homosexuals...
> 
> Stand by your man...
> 
> Do you really think insinuating someone is gay is an insult ?
> 
> Are you scared of gay people ?


I am certain of one thing. You have no idea what Stand By Your Man is about. Maybe some of the ladies here can inform you. Then you will be informed about at least one thing. You dont even make sense anymore. You are just griping to gripe now, so I will ignore you.


----------



## FarmboyBill

And I will ignore you


----------



## Raeven

Well, I hate to see you fellers trading barbs. In fact, I think you're both right.

I think *thericeguy* makes a good point that people judge too quickly on looks, and I think online dating sites are about the dumbest thing going for exactly the reasons he and others have stated. It's like they're flicking through a catalogue and deciding what to order. You can't tell much of anything about a person based on a 2-dimensional photograph and a brief statement.

At the same time, the heart wants what the heart wants, as *ORD* points out. We all know what we find attractive physically. But to me, that's putting the cart before the horse. I've dated some gorgeous men and I couldn't stand who they were inside when I got to know them. And I've dated some pretty funny-looking men who, upon getting to know them well, drove me absolutely wild with passion. 

Point being, all you have to do is look around you and see all the funny-looking people who enjoy wonderful relationships, and it's obvious that good relationships require digging in much deeper than looks. Still, if the chemistry doesn't click, that's not going to work, either.

I've always said I'd rather make a good friend and if we happen to catch on fire, I'll be one happy broad.

Meantime, I'll canoodle with fat Russell in my dreams. I can't even imagine a skinny Danny DeVito... and... well... I'd rather not.


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> I am certain of one thing. You have no idea what Stand By Your Man is about. Maybe some of the ladies here can inform you. Then you will be informed about at least one thing. You dont even make sense anymore. You are just griping to gripe now, so I will ignore you.


You insinuated I was standing by my man Bill and trying to insult me for being gay. Don't try and back pedal.


----------



## oneraddad

Raeven said:


> Well, I hate to see you fellers trading barbs. In fact, I think you're both right.
> 
> I think *thericeguy* makes a good point that people judge too quickly on looks, and I think online dating sites are about the dumbest thing going for exactly the reasons he and others have stated. It's like they're flicking through a catalogue and deciding what to order. You can't tell much of anything about a person based on a 2-dimensional photograph and a brief statement.
> 
> At the same time, the heart wants what the heart wants, as *ORD* points out. We all know what we find attractive physically. But to me, that's putting the cart before the horse. I've dated some gorgeous men and I couldn't stand who they were inside when I got to know them. And I've dated some pretty funny-looking men who, upon getting to know them well, drove me absolutely wild with passion.
> 
> Point being, all you have to do is look around you and see all the funny-looking people who enjoy wonderful relationships, and it's obvious that good relationships require digging in much deeper than looks. Still, if the chemistry doesn't click, that's not going to work, either.
> 
> I've always said I'd rather make a good friend and if we happen to catch on fire, I'll be one happy broad.
> 
> Meantime, I'll canoodle with fat Russell in my dreams. I can't even imagine a skinny Danny DeVito... and... well... I'd rather not.


I was just messing with you, I know you go for the hunky guys by the photos of your late husband.


----------



## Raeven

oneraddad said:


> I was just messing with you, I know you go for the hunky guys by the photos of your late husband.


LOL, that's very sweet of you to say -- but seriously, he looked like Mr. Bean. 

And I loved him to pieces.


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> You insinuated I was standing by my man Bill and trying to insult me for being gay. Don't try and back pedal.


Ridiculously wrong. You seem hung up on gay. Not me. That song is from an era whenbwomen were objects to be possessed. She sings about her man having "good times" while she had "bad times", but she is expected to forgive him and offer 2 arms and a warm bed if he decides to drop by for a piece of ass. 

It is that treatment, the objectification of women by men, that has caused the ladies to reject that way of thinking. If you cannot see a woman as a complete human being, you are behind the times. They are far more than boobs, or a rsnch hand. When and if you ever connect with one on that level, I think you will understand, and realise how wrong it is to see them otherwise. As an added bonus, you cannot imagine how great the bedroom is in that environment. 

Go on and defend Bill and his "hot momma or bust" attitudes. It is an outdated view not held by many that will find fulfillment.


----------



## oneraddad

You're just making stuff up now, show me where I've defended Bill. I just said I would need to be attracted to a women to contact her on dating site. Nothing more. You have no idea what I think attractive is so I think it's you that's just looking to gripe.

You said you'd ignore me, you say one thing and do another, who sounds like a politician now.


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> I don't look at balut on a menu because it don't appeal to me.


Just in case you forgot, you entered this part of the discussion basically comparing selecting a mate to selecting an entree off a menu. Does the quote jog your memory? Do you remember what you were thinking when you decided those words would be a good choice? Regardless if you find skinny, plump, tall, short, or blonde sexy, that is not the point. The point is you see them as skinny, plump, short, tall, or blonde. Ehen the going gets rough, you claim I am not real and suggest I must be a girl from Brazil. You obviously think no red blooded man in America could possibly think like I do.


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> You are right. Lust is a natural human emotion, male and female. Proof would be the multi billion dollar soft and hardcore porn industry. It has nothing to do with a real relationship. It has nothing to do with anything real at all.
> 
> It could be a picture of someone else, trying to scam you for money.
> 
> The profile could be written by someone else and that profiled person cannot read or write.
> 
> It could be the biggest most absolute lie the universe has ever seen.
> 
> They might be married.
> 
> So long as you admit to yourself that the profile does not mean reality, and when your loin gets excited you remember it is nothing more than a Hollywood movie, it is quite normal and healthy.
> 
> When you convince yourself those are real emotions and might lead to a real and lasting relationship, I want to be your divorce attorney.
> 
> Online profiles are a modern day Hello in a grocery store. Nothing more. Treat them as such.



It could be a scam and so could you, that's what I'm saying. You're no more real than someone on a dating site.


----------



## thericeguy

Ladies, so sorry you have to weed through these beliefs to try and find a partner who will see you as a human being with innate value beyond what you can do for a mans bank account or bedroom. It makes me sad.


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> It could be a scam and so could you, that's what I'm saying. You're no more real than someone on a dating site.


In spite of that reality you stated with your own brain, you still delude yourself into needing to be attracted to that self proclaimed fantasy before you will say Hi. Unbelievable.

As many a comedien has stated, you think with your FHYFHJG


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> Just in case you forgot, you entered this part of the discussion basically comparing selecting a mate to selecting an entree off a menu. Does the quote jog your memory? Do you remember what you were thinking when you decided those words would be a good choice? Regardless if you find skinny, plump, tall, short, or blonde sexy, that is not the point. The point is you see them as skinny, plump, short, tall, or blonde. Ehen the going gets rough, you claim I am not real and suggest I must be a girl from Brazil. You obviously think no red blooded man in America could possibly think like I do.



I don't do dating sites and to me scrolling through women's profiles is like looking at a menu. I also figured no one would argue that balut don't sound attractive. Don't try and overthink things.


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> In spite of that reality you stated with your own brain, you still delude yourself into needing to be attracted to that self proclaimed fantasy before you will say Hi. Unbelievable.
> 
> As many a comedien has stated, you think with your FHYFHJG


What's funny is someone that is so happily married spends so much time on the internet.


----------



## thericeguy

oneraddad said:


> What's funny is someone that is so happily married spends so much time on the internet.


My wife is a nurse. I stated this earlier, though I do not expect you to pay attention to details like that. I just got off the phone with her. She is on her way home again. You see, some pesky person decided to almost die and they needed her to go back to the hospital and help save them. I have gone over the childrens spelling words, put them to bed, and kissed them good night. All this after doing the dishes twice in the washer and still having to finish by hand. I am home alone right now and can devote some time to this forum since my duties as a husband, partner, and stepfather are complete. The only thing left to decide is will she ravage me in bed when she gets home, or will she be too tired. A man can hope to be a fat Russell Crow now and then. What will you do later tonight?

Edit: I liked that "dont talk". I will have to tell her about that.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Raeven said:


> You can't tell much of anything about a person based on a 2-dimensional photograph and a brief statement.
> 
> At the same time, the heart wants what the heart wants, as *ORD* points out. We all know what we find attractive physically. But to me, that's putting the cart before the horse. I've dated some gorgeous men and I couldn't stand who they were inside when I got to know them. And I've dated some pretty funny-looking men who, upon getting to know them well, drove me absolutely wild with passion.
> 
> Point being, all you have to do is look around you and see all the funny-looking people who enjoy wonderful relationships, and it's obvious that good relationships require digging in much deeper than looks. Still, if the chemistry doesn't click, that's not going to work, either...
> 
> Meantime, I'll canoodle with fat Russell in my dreams. I can't even imagine a skinny Danny DeVito... and... well... I'd rather not.


I think that the point being made was that people often go to these sites and will only communicate with the people that they find superficially physically attractive - even though the person that may be the one to set your heart on fire may bear no resemblance whatsoever to what you *think* you want. There is no attempt or desire to see if the chemistry will click with anyone that doesn't fit the shopping list.

As for Danny de Vito - if he is only half as funny in real life as he is in scripts and interviews I'd take him in a heartbeat. Fat, thin or any way in between.


----------



## oneraddad

I cleaned the chicken coop, tilled one of the gardens, helped my son the fireman add a sink in my grow room, transplanted some tomatoes, bought tickets to Nitro Circus for me and the grand kids, ate a stuffed bell pepper and now vaping some pot.

But, this isn't a usual Tuesday for me, normally I watch my grandson on this day as I do 2-3 times a week. I also pick up his sister after school and spend time with her. My life is very fulfilling without a wife.


There's no right way to do life and I like the path mine has taken.


----------



## tamarackreg

thericeguy said:


> That does not matter. There are zero women out there rooting for a victory for boob size matters.


Women with big boobs are!


----------



## oneraddad

Nsoitgoes said:


> I think that the point being made was that people often go to these sites and will only communicate with the people that they find superficially physically attractive - even though the person that may be the one to set your heart on fire may bear no resemblance whatsoever to what you *think* you want. There is no attempt or desire to see if the chemistry will click with anyone that doesn't fit the shopping list.
> 
> As for Danny de Vito - if he is only half as funny in real life as he is in scripts and interviews I'd take him in a heartbeat. Fat, thin or any way in between.



There's a reason I picked him, when the movie Twins came out the kids said that I looked like one of them. 
I said you really think I look like Arnold ? They said, "No Dad, the other guy"


----------



## thericeguy

tamarackreg said:


> Women with big boobs are!


When I was young and thought like Bill, I married 32DD, 110# dripping wet, and as horny as a street walker with 2 drinks. She hated her boobs. She hated the attention they drew, and for all the wrong reasons. Funny, but probably not even 50% accurate.


----------



## oneraddad

You win, I can't top that.


----------



## frogmammy

thericeguy said:


> When I was young and thought like Bill, I married 32DD, 110# dripping wet, and as horny as a street walker with 2 drinks. She hated her boobs. She hated the attention they drew, and for all the wrong reasons. Funny, but probably not even 50% accurate.


Yeah, if you're that small, a lot of people comment.

Mon


----------



## homebody

Ummm, he said DD. That is the cup size.BIG.


----------



## frogmammy

Yes, he did say DD. I knew a girl with FF....THAT is big. She said she had such a small waist because it never got any sunshine. She was MOSTLY a size 10.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill

LOL lol


----------



## petefarms

What an education reading some of these posts. 63 divorced only 1 year ago (not my choice), on the family farm a few head of livestock, just retired from a job in the milk plant for 30 years. I've also got volumes of flaws, etc, and maybe some I don't even know about, but then maybe I've also got some good qualities. The internet dating seems like it would be one big pain. Not sure if I'm ready and not sure where you start at my age.


----------



## Fire-Man

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have questions.
> 
> I see a lot of men say "No Drama".
> That seems pretty open ended.
> 
> What *I* think is drama is when the screen door comes off the hinges and you  and moan and go on and on like it's the end of the world, arms flailing, voice elevated like the whole house is falling down cause the back screen if off the hinges.
> 
> OR
> 
> Spending an extreme amount of time fussing over someone elses business when it effect you and your little to zero.....hand wringing, pacing, non stop talking......
> 
> To me THAT is drama.
> 
> (1) SO when men say "no drama" is that what they are talking about???
> 
> (2) I see a lot of profiles that say "you must have a car / able to drive / job, goals". Is it common that people do NOT have cars, jobs, goals?
> 
> (3) How can you tell someone is a "chronic dater"???


Your post has been High-jacked from almost the beginning---LOL

Having dated a lot years back---Found the One---been together for 8 years now. Just posting for Drama info from past experience.

No Drama!!

1. Chatted with one Lady for a couple weeks and wanted to go meet her. She gave me her address but wanted me to know she shares a apartment with her X whom might be there when I arrive---a 2 bedroom apartment she said---I don't care if its a 4 bedroom apartment---I am not dealing with that drama and did not go----she could not understand.

2. Talked with a Lady for a few days---kinda liked her. Went to meet her----a man had just gotten there ahead of me to work on her washing machine when I got there----its No One but her X she had asked a week earlier to look at the washer, He also comes and works on her car or she takes it to his home, drops by for a cup of coffee some mornings---but his present Wife does not know that part----Naw to much drama for me---LOL

3. Talked with one lady---really was interested in her---nice looking pic which included her son----talked a few weeks because she was 1 hr away. I decided to meet her. She said well I am visiting a friend 1 1/2 hrs away this weekend---I said no problem, I am coming. When I got there---3 women were standing on the front porch----I had no idea which one----or even if one of these women was the one I had been talking with-----one looked like she could be the mother of the one I had been talking with----nope it was her---long story short the 12 year old son in the pic with her was now a married Police Officer, 26 years old----she was only 14 years older now than her profile pic, Had gained a lot of weight, only slightly favored her profile pic---That's Not Good---now I am feeling I am visiting with her Mother. She had no job, no car, sponged off her son living with him, if they got into a argument she would go stay with her friend and sponge off them for a few days------the friend told me "I sure Hope You Like Her and Will Take her Home With You"" LOL to much Drama---I was gone quick---LOL. 

I could go on and on-----No Drama for me Please!!!!

Edited to add---I did meet some Nice ladies and dated some of them for a while, but things did not work. The one I am with now for 8 years---has no computer---I met her at a Yardsale---Been Great for these 8 years!


----------



## FarmboyBill

And as to #3, that's why I want Pics, as in Plural. I offer pics of my face and body, and can see no reason why women cant do the same.


----------



## coolrunnin

FarmboyBill said:


> And as to #3, that's why I want Pics, as in Plural. I offer pics of my face and body, and can see no reason why women cant do the same.


Fireman's point was the pics mean nothing, that gals pics were 12 yrs. old that's what happens. Just be prepared to be pleasantly surprised like nmama or disappointed like fireman.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yeah, I had that happen once. BIG gal sent me a pic of her sister who was beautiful.


----------



## thericeguy

I am going to testify that plus sized women can be extremely sexy, sexual, and satisfying in a way that a spinner never could. You are missing something if you cant see past it.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I was married to a PLUS+ sized woman for 12 years or so. I never saw anything fantabulious about it.


----------



## oneraddad

thericeguy said:


> I am going to testify that plus sized women can be extremely sexy, sexual, and satisfying in a way that a spinner never could. You are missing something if you cant see past it.



I am going to testify that a spinner can be extremely sexy, sexual, and satisfying in a way that a plus sized women never could. You are missing something if you cant see past it.


See how stupid it sounds when I say it ?

You shouldn't judge a person on size period ?


----------



## oneraddad

FarmboyBill said:


> I was married to a PLUS+ sized woman for 12 years or so. I never saw anything fantabulious about it.



I wish your ex was here to defend herself and talk about all your faults, which are many.


----------



## FarmboyBill

My faults are MANY. I agree. She would agree. What is your point? That just because, TO HER, perhaps ONLY, I had faults?
What either you or I like in a women , I don't think should be biased by what women may think about us. Its 2 separate things. IF we wanted to talk about my faults, what would that have to do with a particular age/shape/ect that I like.


----------



## oneraddad

That it's disrespectful to talk about your ex behind her back when she can't defend herself.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

oneraddad said:


> That it's disrespectful to talk about your ex behind her back when she can't defend herself.


Even if it's true? Do we owe respect or loyalty to our ex's ? Isn't that is why they are now our ex's?
I do believe we shouldnt air out dirty laundry about our ex's.


----------



## painterswife

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Even if it's true? Do we owe respect or loyalty to our ex's ? Isn't that is why they are now our ex's?
> I do believe we shouldnt air out dirty laundry about our ex's.


I believe that no parent should be bad mouthing the other parent on a public forum. It is about respect for the children's relationship with their parents. I also believe they should keep the badmouthing private enough that is is not the local gossip as well.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yeah dad, WHERE in the world do you think I should have any RESPECT for her, or the way she lives. I DONT. Were friends, and THATS IT.
If she shrunk down to 150lbs tomorrow, I wouldn't think twice about NOT picking up where we left off.
She is what she is, and Im what I am, and I don't have to respect how she lives, and she surely don't respect how I live. That's the way it goes. Were together because of the kids. THATS IT.


----------



## oneraddad

Let her read what you write about her Bill and see how that goes.


No one is perfect and we all have our faults, but it's just bad taste to talk about someone behind their back so they can't defend their self.

It's worse if you have kids with them because you're bad mouthing your childrens Mom.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Whatever you think.


----------



## FarmboyBill

She knows this site exists, and has been on here a few times. I also showed her the house pics as I had them in here.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ok, more questions and observations;

Observation

Here in the central Indiana location 9 out of 10 profile pics are (a) in the bathroom (public or private) (b) in the car (c) at IMS (d) on their harley.

When receiving a 'message' from a man, 8 out of 10 times it's "Hi", "Your cute" (incorrect spelling.....should be you're) "I like your profile" or "you have a good smile / pretty eyes".

6 out of 10 respond to the question "what to do on a first date"........"I don't care you decide".


Questions

1. What time do contractors and their team hang out at the hardware store?

2. What's better, a local feed store, a Tractor Supply or a Rural King? (when it comes to seeing the same person over and over)

3. I'm considering, when I move to my new home, parking my butt on a public bench with my dogs, on the same day, same time, for 30 days. Just to see if anyone pays attention.......and also to see if anyone else is doing the same. It's an old school way, but hey, ya never know.

I am super curious!!


----------



## FarmboyBill

#1. Id say whenever they go in to resupply. Times on the customer, so they spend some of it at the hardware store.
#2 We don't have Rural King down here. Id say TSC, but theres a couple of other places around here that are somewhat/nearly the same, Atwoods, and Orschlins
I don't see any/many? public benches in Chelsea, and cant remember if other places ive been to have them, tho likely they do. Id think they would be occupied by city people who wouldn't hang out at either the hardware store, or the feed store, or Rural King.


----------



## frogmammy

FarmboyBill said:


> Yeah dad, WHERE in the world do you think I should have any RESPECT for her, or the way she lives. I DONT. Were friends, and THATS IT.
> If she shrunk down to 150lbs tomorrow, I wouldn't think twice about NOT picking up where we left off.
> She is what she is, and Im what I am, and I don't have to respect how she lives, and she surely don't respect how I live. That's the way it goes. Were together because of the kids. THATS IT.


You have no respect for her, yet you're willing to *USE* her when you want to do wash, or when you want some place to stay for the weekend. or when you want some place to play games. Get fed on the DAYS while you're there too? Maybe you even use her so HER sister will come and make repairs to YOUR place...free of charge. You drag your X in the dirt and call yourself Christian?

Sorry folks.

Mon


----------



## oneraddad

So it's not your real sister that is helping you with your place, it's your ex's sister ?


----------



## tamarackreg

FarmboyBill said:


> Yeah dad, WHERE in the world do you think I should have any RESPECT for her, or the way she lives. I DONT. Were friends, and THATS IT.
> If she shrunk down to 150lbs tomorrow, I wouldn't think twice about NOT picking up where we left off.
> She is what she is, and Im what I am, and I don't have to respect how she lives, and she surely don't respect how I live. That's the way it goes. Were together because of the kids. THATS IT.


Seems like explaining this to a potential SO would be an up-hill battle...


----------



## newfieannie

I didn't know it was his wifes sister. I always thought it was Bills. anyway contractors and their team hang out at the hardware around 8 am. around here anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

nope, its really Xs sister. But I adopted her. Im kinda good at that. My brother is dead to me, so now I got a sister. Thatll work.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

There is only a TSC and a Mid America in my nearest town as far as I can see. There is nowhere to hang out at the TSC for sure. There do seem to be guys hanging around at Mid America because they have stockyards there. I suppose a gal could go and give the livestock :gaptooth: an eye-over. If I go to WalMart early morning (7 - 7:30) I often see older guys sat at the tables with coffee. 

Some men are very uncomfortable writing. Even something like a profile, which you would think may be considered important. If you think you may be attracted to them it may be worth your while (or not) to practice your interrogation techniques. I suppose it rather depends on how much effort you want to put in on any particular guy.


----------



## tamarackreg

FarmboyBill said:


> nope, its really Xs sister. But I adopted her. Im kinda good at that. My brother is dead to me, so now I got a sister. Thatll work.


This would make that up-hill battle even steeper!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill

Dosnt seem like Ill have to sorry about that.


----------



## Shrek

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Even if it's true? Do we owe respect or loyalty to our ex's ? Isn't that is why they are now our ex's?
> I do believe we shouldnt air out dirty laundry about our ex's.


I like to tell folks who ask me why I divorced my ex that t was just because of one small difference of opinion.

She liked the fact that I worked double shifts to maintain our household and unknowingly helped her support her new boyfriend and I didn't really cotton to the idea at all after doing the math of the previous year or so and realizing the numbers didn't add up. 

In hindsight though that few grand I spent without knowing it is probably the best money I ever spent.

That would make a good credit card commercial. "Household expenses and cheater spouse_______more than you can realistically afford. Divorce proceedings and property division $800. Your freedom back_________Priceless."


----------



## Darren

meet


FarmboyBill said:


> I truly envy you your luck with city girls. I had 3, and so, I guess it must be me, but theres no sense in trying another.
> 
> When I look at pics. I look for at least shoulder length hair. full set of teeth, if shown, whether face is heavy, since usually that's about all I see, THO one gal who wrote me the other night was so big 1/2 of her was behind her late teen boy.
> IF I see anything to do with ranching, that's a turn off. IF shes holding her kids/grandkids, that's a no no, as I know she will want to be near them near constantly, and I hate driving. IF she don't show a pic, or shows a pic of her pet, that's a no go. If she talks about riding horses, motorcycles, goats, that's a no go.
> 
> Theres probably a few others, but that's the gist.


Keep in mind if you meet someone and like them, they are the way they are due in part to their family and friends. If you try to change that, chances are the person you liked may not be the same afterwards. There may be exceptions. It still comes down to not expecting a new person in your life to change.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well, as ive said, I DCed FO, so I likely don't have to worry about such thangs .


----------



## Laura Zone 5

On POF you get to have a 'tag line' saying so that when you 'search' your tag line and photo pop up.
My age bracket is 45-55.......I sampled 10 that I saw multiple men use......

1. I'm looking for a down to earth girl.

2.Looking for someone special

3.I hope there are real people on here

4. Tired of playing the games.Try the Truth

5.Looking for my partner in a fun life

6.Gotta have fun

7.Hopeless romantic seeking laughter.

8.Dont believe everything you think........

9.Just looking for acceptance.....

10 Not looking for drama.


My tag line is "take a deep breath" (because my profile is VERY straight forward).
I wonder what a sampling of women's tag lines look like???

Cause the one's above are VERY common for men 45-55


----------



## FarmboyBill

Your right. She told me that about the UP Crews herself. Coulda been bragging, which I always suspected. Upping her street creds to advance her abilities. Remember the day she told me that, she was 16


----------



## FarmboyBill

I didn't find that out till later on in the day about the UP crews. I always thought she was trying to advance her street creds since she couldn't advance her age much. She was 16 at that time.


----------



## FarmboyBill

oops. Sorry bout the double post.


----------



## liddledoggie

im not to good at taken selfies. after looking at the womens profiles i saw alot of them took pictures of there reflection in the mirror. the only mirrors in my house are in the bathroom, never thought about trying the rearview mirror of the car. so many women want to go on motorcycle rides that i put in my profile i dont have one. since the response rate to messages is about 1 to 8 i think i might just say high to alot of them and see who responds. joe


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I got my daughter to take some photos of me. I did take a couple of selfies using the iPad mini propped up on a step ladder and using the delay function, but getting photos is a problem for most people who don't have a lot of company. 

I usually replied to pretty much anyone unless they sounded like a complete jerk. Even if I only said "Thank you for viewing my profile" and mentioning something I saw in theirs. I like to think that most people on these sites are genuine and sometimes it is hard for them to reach out to anyone. No need to make it worse for them by not replying.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ive taken lots of pics of me, myself. One can do it if determined.


----------



## FarmerJoe

> I wonder what a sampling of women's tag lines look like???


 I would say about 10% are something about laughing. " love to laugh"

Another 10% something about life. "loving life"


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Mine is "A good relationship always starts with a good friend" or something like that.


----------



## roadless

Mine is "Pain shared is halved, joy shared is doubled."


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mine is "take a deep breath".
LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Mine is.."fine serving winches wanted"


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Serving *winches*?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Nsoitgoes said:


> Serving *winches*?


Yes, to bring food and mead to the table. You're not a cop are you?..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

[YOUTUBE]3nWrzgGtqtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill

I thought the word was wenches, ya know, like monkey wenches lol


----------



## Clem

If I had a tagline it would be "old, drunk, ugly, and stupid. With a uniquely misshapen head. And no money"


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Clem said:


> If I had a tagline it would be "old, drunk, ugly, and stupid. With a uniquely misshapen head. And no money"


But that describes many on the dating sites. You forgot "Seeking beautiful, nubile, independently wealthy 25 year old"


----------



## Laura Zone 5

You forgot "open minded nyphomaniac that will stroke my ego and look good on my arm for all my old codger friends" LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Nymphomamiac lives matter too.


----------



## FarmerJoe

> You forgot "open minded nyphomaniac that will stroke my ego and look good on my arm for all my old codger friends" LOL


Twenty something year old with low self esteem and daddy issues.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

LOL. Well, I have been contacted several times by a 50 year old (I just turned 70) who wants to take me to dinner and "treat me like a Goddess". 

Despite my many inquiries, I have yet to find out how Goddesses are treated in his world. I know - I have way too much time on my hands when the weather is hot.


----------



## nehimama

Nsoitgoes said:


> LOL. Well, I have been contacted several times by a 50 year old (I just turned 70) who wants to take me to dinner and "treat me like a Goddess".
> 
> Despite my many inquiries, I have yet to find out how Goddesses are treated in his world. I know - I have way too much time on my hands when the weather is hot.


This could get messy, as some goddesses require sacrifices! :run:


----------



## newfieannie

must be the heat around here too because I have this 58 year old who is after me. I didn't realize it until my son told me. I thought he was just being friendly. heavens to betsy! I'm not going that young. neither do I want to go too old either. the thing is I still got so much life in me. I can't tie myself down to someone my age who doesn't want to get up off the couch. i've had my share of that. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

I would think a guy at near 60 is as seasoned, for the most part as a guy 70


----------



## newfieannie

not sure what that means.


----------



## FarmboyBill

as wise, mature, in the somewhat same shape.


----------

